# Push hands NOT qi bullets



## Xue Sheng (Nov 30, 2006)

OK enough with the qi bullets, the electric Qi shocks making people jump backwards in some silly dance, using qi knocking people down from across the room without touching them, the my Qi is so strong all I got to do is THINK about it and your butt will be flung into the next century or using your great powers of qi to make your students do the funky chicken in some sort of bizarre qigong marionette act.

This is Taiji push hands, the first 2 are Yang style, and it is not shooting Qi into people to make them hop away. It is using your opponents force against himself, it is dissipating or absorbing your opponents force, it is knowing where your opponents center is better than they do, it is sensing were your opponent is directing his or her force almost before they know it, its leverage and in some cases its qinna.

The following videos are not of me but the size difference between the 2 (particularly in the first Yang clip) are very close to the size difference between my Sifu and me and my Sifu has done many of these to me over the years during push hands training. Just wanted to get that off my chest and show the real stuff as opposed to the "BANG!! I just zapped you with my qi..... psst this is where you are suppose to fall down" stuff 

Yang Style










Chen Style


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 30, 2006)

...i liked the chi-bullet fantasy...<<sniff>>.  Then again, I'm still trying to break the sound barrier with a front snap kick, leaving a trail of sonic booms where ever I go...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 30, 2006)

Flying Crane said:


> ...i liked the chi-bullet fantasy...<<sniff>>. Then again, I'm still trying to break the sound barrier with a front snap kick, leaving a trail of sonic booms where ever I go...


 

Well of course we ALL eventually get to break the sound barrier with our front snap kicks, thats a given, of course it takes years of training, seclusion and a strict diet of ACME Earthquake pills, but the qi bullet stuff is just silly. :uhyeah:


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 30, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 30, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Well of course we ALL eventually get to break the sound barrier with our front snap kicks, thats a given, of course it takes years of training, seclusion and a strict diet of ACME Earthquake pills, but the qi bullet stuff is just silly. :uhyeah:



LMAO!!! 

Those clips are great XS. Thanks.


----------



## East Winds (Dec 1, 2006)

Xue Sheng,

Here is an interesting clip of Chen Xiao Wang playing free form push hands with Liao Bai. Chen is of course a Taiji master whereas Liao is a Xing Yi master. Here you see a beautiful example of real sensing and feeling for the opponents centre.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aYtgIkJ5UE&mode=related&search=

Best wishes


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome clips.  Thanks.


----------



## bydand (Dec 1, 2006)

Very cool clips.  Haven't seen too much push hands in person, but these are really interesting.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 1, 2006)

East Winds said:


> Xue Sheng,
> 
> Here is an interesting clip of Chen Xiao Wang playing free form push hands with Liao Bai. Chen is of course a Taiji master whereas Liao is a Xing Yi master. Here you see a beautiful example of real sensing and feeling for the opponents centre.
> 
> ...


 
Cool

It is nice to see two guys that would probably go through me like a hot knife through butter act like I use to doing push hands with my sifu's other senior students and I still would if he had any other senior students left. 

And it is a good example of finding someone elses center and someone trying to shrink there center to make it hard to find. 

There is a clip I would like to post if I can find it. 

Most unfortunately the only place I have seen it was a video my first Sifu got while in China. It is of an old Wu style master doing push hands against an old Chen style master and I believe they were both around 80, it was very impressive to watch.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 1, 2006)

Not the clip I was looking for but it is not bad. 

Chen style again

Feng Zhiqiang student of Chen Fake





If this was filmed and posted in the same year Feng was 78 years old at the time.

If anyone is interested here is more on Feng Zhiqiang 
http://www.chinafrominside.com/ma/taiji/FZQinterview.html


----------



## East Winds (Dec 1, 2006)

Xue Sheng,





Now that is impressive!!!!!!

Very best wishes


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 1, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> Not the clip I was looking for but it is not bad.
> 
> Chen style again
> 
> ...


 
My sifu is a student of Master Feng.  He goes back to Beijing each year to train with him.  So far I haven't been able to go with, and I've never seen him in action.  That was extremely interesting.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 1, 2006)

Flying Crane said:


> My sifu is a student of Master Feng. He goes back to Beijing each year to train with him. So far I haven't been able to go with, and I've never seen him in action. That was extremely interesting.


 
This is very cool. 

Being a student of Chen Fake with all the other background that he has makes me wish I went to see him when I was in Beijing.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 1, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> This is very cool.
> 
> Being a student of Chen Fake with all the other background that he has makes me wish I went to see him when I was in Beijing.


 

If you go back, I think you should.  It is my understanding that he taught, at least in part, the current head of Chen Village.  Master Feng is actually his senior, but not being part of the Chen Clan, he has no position in Chen Village.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 1, 2006)

Flying Crane said:


> If you go back, I think you should. It is my understanding that he taught, at least in part, the current head of Chen Village. Master Feng is actually his senior, but not being part of the Chen Clan, he has no position in Chen Village.


 
I will be going back in a couple years, after the olympics, so maybe I will.

Feng Zhiqiang being a student of Chen Fake who lived from 1887 to 1957 he is the same generation as the current teachers of the Chen Family, Xiaowang, Zhenglei and the one whose name I can never remember.

He is lieted in the lineage of Chen however and that is pretty impressive, right three with Zhaoxu, Zhaopi and Zhaoku


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2006)

This link comes form another post on MT and it was originally posted by East Winds. I felt it belonged here because it is a very good example of a highly skilled Yang Style Tai Chi Sifu doing push hands and the push hands demonstrated here are at least to me very high level and amazing.

The man is Tung Hu Ling who was Tung Ying Cheihs son and Great Grandfather of Alex Dong and he was the lineage holder of the Tung family. He is or I should say was a very good friend of my Sifu. Tung Hu Ling passed away in 1992. 

Thanks again to East Winds for finding this :asian:, it will make my Sifu very happy to see his old friend again.

Tung Hu Ling 





XS


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 13, 2006)

Zhaobao Taiji Push-hand


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 12, 2007)

Wu Style Push Hands


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 26, 2007)

Chen Yu - Push Hands (Chen Style)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 1, 2007)

More Zhaobao Push Hands - Do yourself a favor, turn down the volume and ignore the sound track. I cannot for the life of me figure out why half of the sound tracks that are put with these are there at all. 

Zhaobao Taijiquan - Tuishou
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3R7CEvujH5E


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 20, 2007)

And yet another example of SKILL in taiji not magic

One of Chen Fake's Students Li Jingwu (Chan Style)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 29, 2007)

OK so its not push hands but it is still not magic or Qi bullets it is just some Taiji applications and form

Lee Yingarn (1of2)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPkGWNOlNA4&feature=related
Lee Yingarn (2of2)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytQBOT_8Pq0&feature=related


----------

